# Toro 1028 Powershift - what year



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

I just acquired a Toro 1028 Powershift c/w cab for $100 Cdn. The transmission/shifter is stuck. The Model # is 38555 and the serial # is 8900691. How do I find out what year it is?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

1998


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Transmission Part 66-8030 Available. PM for More Info if interested.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF cainsriver. Here is a link to the Powershift service manual to help with the repairs.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/26159544/Tosnowps-1-Copy

And the Tecumseh engine service manual-

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks very much Grunt. Going forward these manuals will be most helpful as I work my way through this machine and make it serviceable again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If you have any questions you can pm me also. anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> If you have any questions you can pm me also. anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.


That's a generous offer 
However, if the questions and answers are posted here onto the thread *everybody *learns instead of just one person. Also the answers are there for others to *search *down the road.
Make sense?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Always good to see another PowerShift saved from the scrap heap !!


----------

